

Verified Compilers for a Multi-Language World [pdf] - arto
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/amal/papers/verifcomp.pdf

======
arto
Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/3iby4e/verified_co...](https://www.reddit.com/r/compsci/comments/3iby4e/verified_compilers_for_a_multilanguage_world_pdf/)

